# what color is this colt?



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Well definitely double dilute cream, either Smoky Cream (black with 2 cream genes) or more likely Perlino like you say (bay with 2 cream genes)
But definitely super-stinkin'-Cute!!


----------



## WhyAHorseOfCourse (May 28, 2013)

He appears to be cremello, just a guess though since I'm not very well informed about this stuff


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm thinking he is smokey cream. But the only way to know for sure is to test him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

What are the sire's and dam's parent's colouring? That would give you a closer guess.

The only way to tell for sure is testing, as CLaPorte432 suggested.


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

He looks perlino, but it's hard to tell. Def a double dilute of some sort. But unless you plan to breed him I don guess it matters.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Red Gate Farm said:


> What are the sire's and dam's parent's colouring? That would give you a closer guess.
> 
> The only way to tell for sure is testing, as CLaPorte432 suggested.


OP stated sire is a buckskin and dam is similar in appearance to the colt...


I'm in the perlino or smokey cream camp.


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

NdAppy said:


> OP stated sire is a buckskin and dam is similar in appearance to the colt...
> 
> 
> I'm in the perlino or smokey cream camp.


I think they were saying the sires sire and dam, and The dams sire and dam. Not the sire and dam themselves.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Theophania said:


> *Parents: Sire - Buckskin. Dam - Similar Color as the colt. *





Barrelracingllamalover said:


> I think they were saying the sires sire and dam, and The dams sire and dam. Not the sire and dam themselves.



Read the OP. I read it as parents of the colt in question. Not the grandsire(s) and granddam(s).


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I definitely read that as the foal in question's parents are those colors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think he's either a smoky cream or a cremello who has rolled in the dirt :wink:.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

smrobs said:


> I think he's either a smoky cream or a cremello who has rolled in the dirt :wink:.


My thought too 

I'm on my phone but I don't see a darker mane or tail to indicate perlino.


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

Smokey cream is my guess,but as other users have said to get a for sur answer youd have to test.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm in the smokey cream or perlino camp too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

My vote is cremello.


----------



## jimgreene (Sep 13, 2013)

Perlino - sound s good to me


----------

